
Major breakthrough in smart printed electronics - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11928.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://ambercentre.ie/news/single/amber-researchers-make-
maj...](http://ambercentre.ie/news/single/amber-researchers-make-major-
breakthrough-in-smart-printed-electronics)

